# Dolphins in Potomac!



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

A pod of 15-20 dolphins swam by us while we were fishing at piney point. We followed and filmed them with the boat for about 15 minutes and then continued to fish. They were on the VA side of the potomac near ragged point. They were also swimming in the direction of point lookout. The dolphins seemed very playful and were surfacing, diving, and blowing water. I know dolphins are a rare sight even in the bay. Has anyone else seen dolphins in the potomac or any other tidal rivers? P.S. Ill try to upload the footage.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

Heres the link to the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niLyysIISHY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

How bout that.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

seen em while fishing hog pt. about 2 yrs ago.. they were pretty close to shore also..


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

They were only about 100' off shore.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I have not seen them but have heard of it before. The oddest place I saw some were in the back bays of OC


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

The back bays of OC isnt a too unusual place to see dolphins. Dolphins swim there frequently due to its close proximity to the ocean.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

They must be up there feeding on something.

I didn't know the dolphins ventured that far info fresher water.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

Schools of menhaden and small spot were everywhere. Thats probably what they were eating.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dolphins are another sign of higer salinty;The bay is probily saltier than we think.Down in VA they have a good drought;In PA(MD too?) theres been too much rain.I wonder if a salt wedge is in the bay and where its at.On a salt wedge you can go from 2ppt up to 15ppt within a 10 mile radius.But then again the wind and tides can affect salinity too;East winds can raise salinty in the bay from 
1ppt up to 6ppt.Back when they had the eye on the bay thing on the DNR websight I noticed these things;I used to go on the Eyes on the Bay websight daily.A good incoming tide can also improve water quality from time to time too.Theres probily more going on than what we think.Catfish can probily handle salinty up to 15ppt but LM Bass would die in that water;I think Blues can tolorate more frshwater than Flounder could.Well probily see DNR do more reserch on these things on the weeks to come.Who knows maybe Red Drum can survive in our lakes?Down in Texas they have Red Drum in freshwater.Theres more going on than what we think.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It's always a special treat seeing the dolphins while fishing. A few years ago we were leaving the OC inlet and the dolphin were literally right next to the boat. What a memorable experience and of course no camera.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Dolphins in the Potomac whod a thunk it??


----------



## Steve - piney pt (Jul 12, 2011)

*Dolphins in the Potomac*

I may have seen the pod that these guys filmed. I saw them right near the St Georges Island Bridge off Piney Point, MD in about 10 to 14 feet of water on July 9, 2011. Water temp was about 84 about 1 foot below the surface. There were about a dozen including juveniles and babies. It was very cool. After last year's bull shark off Tall Timbers and now this, what's next, Moby Dick?


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Sholda "put the phone in the binoculars"


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I have seen dolphins in the bay and one time they came into the South River outside Annapolis.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Steve - piney pt said:


> I may have seen the pod that these guys filmed. I saw them right near the St Georges Island Bridge off Piney Point, MD in about 10 to 14 feet of water on July 9, 2011. Water temp was about 84 about 1 foot below the surface. There were about a dozen including juveniles and babies. It was very cool. After last year's bull shark off Tall Timbers and now this, what's next, Moby Dick?












On the Potomac..

Capt Mike


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

CatchEmAll said:


> A pod of 15-20 dolphins swam by us while we were fishing at piney point. We followed and filmed them with the boat for about 15 minutes and then continued to fish. They were on the VA side of the potomac near ragged point. They were also swimming in the direction of point lookout. The dolphins seemed very playful and were surfacing, diving, and blowing water. I know dolphins are a rare sight even in the bay. Has anyone else seen dolphins in the potomac or any other tidal rivers? P.S. Ill try to upload the footage.


Great report...CatchEmAll...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve - piney pt (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------

